# 2 Monitore 1 Hdmi Slot



## chikati (11. März 2014)

Moin Leute, ich habe zwei Bildschirme, aber bei meiner Grafikkarte nur einen HDMI-Slot... Heißt also ich kann nur einen Anschließen. Als Prozessor hab ich nen Intel Xeon also ohne integrierte Grafikkarte...
Meine Frage ist nun ob ich beide Bildschirme irgendwie in den einen Grafikkarten schlitz reinbekomme mit nem Y Stecker oder so?

Lg. Chikati


----------



## Stryke7 (11. März 2014)

Nein das geht nicht, sowas geht nur bei DisplayPort.   Was hast du denn noch für Anschlüsse?  Grafikkarten haben ja üblicherweise mehr als eine Buchse ...


----------



## chikati (11. März 2014)

Da sind noch zwei anschlüsse ein sehr großer und einer der ist genau wie der hdmi, ist aber keiner


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. März 2014)

Gibt auch noch DVI. Üblicherweise haben sie 2 DVI und 1 HDMI


----------



## chikati (11. März 2014)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/970x546/2013/12/Sapphire_Radeon_R9_290_Tri-X_OC_4-pcgh.jpg 

Also die hat einen hdmi 2 dvi aber welcher ist der andere?


----------



## dracki (11. März 2014)

müsste ein DisplayPort sein

wieso schließt du den zweiten Monitor nicht einfach per dvi an? hab ich auch so


----------



## Addi (11. März 2014)

Müsste ein Displayport sein  Aber es gibt auch für Lau ein DVI zu HDMI Adapter bzw sogar Kabel.

Edit : eine Zehntelsekunde zu langsam.


----------



## dracki (11. März 2014)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Müsste ein Displayport sein  Aber es gibt auch für Lau ein DVI zu HDMI Adapter bzw sogar Kabel.
> 
> Edit : eine Zehntelsekunde zu langsam.



hehe normal bin ich immer zu langsam  
genau zur not einfach nen Adapter. aber wie gesagt das ist eigentlich unnötig...


----------



## DrOwnz (11. März 2014)

chikati schrieb:


> Da sind noch zwei anschlüsse ein sehr großer und einer der ist genau wie der hdmi, ist aber keiner



wird wohl ein DVI und ein Display port sein,

display-port lösungen sind oftmals recht teuer,

deswegen organisier dir einfach nen DVI-HDMI adapter, das sollte dein Problem lösen,


aber besser wäre es, wenn du erstmal ein Bild von den anschlüssen hochlädst


----------



## chikati (11. März 2014)

Meine bildschirme haben kein dvi^^ nur avi


----------



## Addi (11. März 2014)

avi ? kann es sein das du VGA meinst ?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (11. März 2014)

Avi ist ein Videoformat und kein Hardwarestandard. Meinst du vielleicht VGA? Auch da gibt´s Adapter für DVI.


----------



## dracki (11. März 2014)

avi ???cool  
mal was neues ?  
muss wohl vga sein? aber hdmi haben die? oder was haben die sonst noch für anschlüsse?


----------



## Rennradler77 (11. März 2014)

er meint wohl eher DVI statt VGA mit avi 

Den einen Monitor am HDMI Anschluss betreiben und den zweiten an einem deiner DVI Anschlüsse, dazu brauchst du dann ein Kabel oder Adapter der deinen Monitor HDMI Eingang mit dem DVI Ausgang der Grafikkarte verbindet. Wenn du schon ein zweites HDMI Kabel hast, benötigs du lediglich nur einen HDMI-DVI Adapter...


----------



## dracki (11. März 2014)

Rennradler77 schrieb:


> er meint wohl eher DVI statt VGA mit avi


er hat vorhin gesagt er hat kein dvi... somit wird er wohl auch nicht dvi meinen


----------



## chikati (11. März 2014)

Sorry meinte VGA D Genius ^^ Naja ich kauf mir dann einfach nen Adapter für DVI ^^


----------



## chikati (11. März 2014)

Geht das damit?

LogiLink HDMI to DVI Kabel 2m: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Stryke7 (11. März 2014)

Ja sollte gehen.


----------

